# info



## pippa2012 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello

Would love to hear from anyone who has knowledge of this.

Many Thanks


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello there, 
sorry but I've no idea, presume when clinic does your blood tests they would tell if any foreseeable problems, hope you get an answer herre if not def give your clinic a call


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hiya,
any clinic who 'does' surrogacy will more than likely answer a Q for you, why not try emailing some here in the UK ? (just incase no one here knows) or maybe your GP would answer for you ? Does the HFEA have any info on their website ?
Hope you get an answer soon and good luck with it all


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

http://bellybelly.com.au/pregnancy/rhesus-negative-pregnancy
This might help I wouldn't have thought it was a problem, as she may have need to have anti d injections
L x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

My surrogate was negative and they just gave her an injection. It was the same as if she was having her own baby that was a positive blood group. They did check her along the way. She did have an injection after her last baby, 

I dont remember exactly, doc did check along the way, but no concerns and all went well.


----------



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

As far as I am aware it's only an issue if the surrogate mother is rhesus negative and the baby has a possibility of being rhesus positive.


----------

